
Show HN: Donate your CPU time for Charity - armis
https://www.helpforgood.io/
======
yorwba
More like: donate money to charity through your electricity bill, by using it
to power an inefficient method of mining Bitcoin. Unless someone else is
paying your bills, you'd do better by donating directly.

~~~
armis
Hello, yes of course you're always do better by donating to Charities/NGOs
directly. The whole intention is to use this tool just as an additional way to
help.

